# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Plugin cho phần mềm Mach3 - Khắc phục lỗi mất điện đột ngột

## Mạch Việt

Hiện tại bên em đã viết được Plugin cho phần mềm Mach3 có chức năng tự load lại dc file và số thứ tự dòng Gcode khi máy CNC bị mất điện đột ngột.


Chi tiết cách dùng và cài đặt các bác có thể xem file hướng dẫn và video bên dưới  :Smile: 
Plugin các bác down theo đường link sau, do 4rum ko cho phép up file .dll lên.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/gtc6d9...hViet.dll/file

Video sử dụng: 



Xin nhận thông tin góp ý để bên em hoàn thiện các sản phẩm hơn.

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, CKD, haignition, imechavn, nobita_dtmt

----------


## ktshung

cho mình hỏi giá sử dụng plugin này bao nhiêu bạn? Hư ổ cứng lại phải mua mới?

----------


## Mạch Việt

vâng giá bên em đưa ra rẻ thôi bác, hư ổ cứng bên em hỗ trợ tạo lại key
@ktshung bác có dùng mach3 ko, 
bác cop id của ổ cứng mà plugin báo lên đây, bên em tặng bác 1 key miễn phí dùng thử ak  :Smile:

----------

